# Rear Hub Slipping?



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

On my monocog 29er it seems as if time to time when I apply torque to the pedals the rear hub does not engage it will slip for a half or so rotation and then engage. Any one know what would be causing this or what would fix this?

I believe it has to do with the freewheel in the hub but i'm not positive . Thanks!


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

errr...how 'bout a chain tenshonier.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

RussoJ said:


> On my monocog 29er it seems as if time to time when I apply torque to the pedals the rear hub does not engage it will slip for a half or so rotation and then engage. Any one know what would be causing this or what would fix this?
> 
> I believe it has to do with the freewheel in the hub but i'm not positive . Thanks!


Your hub/wheel is slipping in the trackforks/sliders. Does your rear wheel have a nut that holds the axle in a track fork or are there 2 allen bolts holding a slider?


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

It sounds as if your free hub is not engaging. Take it off and check the pawls. If your return spring broke or is dirty it can lead to this symptom. I am not familiar with the hub set up you have on that bike. 
The other two responses didn't read the original question correctly I believe.


----------



## AzSpeedfreek (Feb 3, 2004)

What kind of rear hub are you using? It does sound like the pawls in the freehub are not engaging like they should. Depending on what your set up is will decide your course of action to fix it.


----------



## Squirrel West (Dec 11, 2008)

Just chiming in. Like the two others said, it's your pawls not engaging in the rear hub. 

Sometimes they get wet / dirty. Take the hub apart. Check the springs. Make sure it's all clean, dry and happy in there.

Had a Woodman hub. Got tired of this problem and switched over to an I9 hub. Problem solved.


----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, I'm gonna pull it apart and see what is causing it to slip. So it should be dry in there now grease or anything?


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

RussoJ said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna pull it apart and see what is causing it to slip. So it should be dry in there now grease or anything?


while your at it wanna do mine?


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

Here's what I did to my American Classic rear hub and it's running like new now!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

RussoJ said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna pull it apart and see what is causing it to slip. So it should be dry in there now grease or anything?


Be sure to take lots of pictures ... I've got one of those generic redline-style hubs on a Bianchi and am interested in knowing how to rebuild it before I get to the point of needing to do it.

I expect it's going to be like a shimano hub, where the freehub assembly is replaced as a unit, but haven't taken mine apart to know for sure.


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

I just use a heavy weight gear oil on my free hub pawls and spring. The bearings should be sealed cartridge bearings inside the free hub which are most likely fine. Grease on the pawls will gum up when dust gets mixed in causing your pawls to stick again and create sticking. Sounds like you might have snapped your pawl spring. If it is a circular one that returns all of your pawls you will need a new one. Show a pic of the pawls when you get a chance.


----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks again I will pull it apart tomorrow and see what is causing it. I will try to post some pic to.


----------

